
Launch: Mental health classes for people in startups - jd_routledge
https://medium.com/@anonent/introducing-sanctus-59a8b408bc0d#.kvqp6pfx9
======
DanBC
You might be interested in "Recovery College" from UK.

Here's a video from the Health foundation about it.

[http://www.health.org.uk/recovery-college](http://www.health.org.uk/recovery-
college)

There are two "Tackling stigma" campaigns you might be interested in. One is
"Time to Change" from England. They have a range of great materials. (I've had
some minor involvement with a Time to Change project): [http://www.time-to-
change.org.uk/](http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/)

The other is the Australian "Soften the Fuck Up":
[http://softenthefckup.spurprojects.org/](http://softenthefckup.spurprojects.org/)

Good luck! I'd be really interested to hear about the results.

------
jd_routledge
I want to help people in startups ride the rollercoaster with a series of
mental health classes & workshops

I've published this post which goes into more detail on my vision for this and
the first product

I'd absolutely love any feedback from you guys either in the comments or by
e-mail

Thanks :D

~~~
brudgers
Curious if the facilitators are licensed clinicians.

~~~
DanBC
There's a bit of a push for "per led support". Some of the jargon includes "co
production" and "co delivery".

Here's a nice introduction to co-production:
[http://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/your-
stories/co-p...](http://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/your-stories/co-
production-in-mental-health-why-everybody-wins/#.VyoPm9IrK00)

>Co-production is essentially where professionals and citizens share power to
plan and deliver support services together, recognising that both partners
have a vital contribution to make. One example of a co-produced approach we
reviewed is the Service User Network in Croydon. The network has been designed
jointly by psychiatrists and service users who work together on an ongoing
basis to deliver it. The network combines professional and lived experience
and creates active networks that support people’s recovery.

You're right that it's a bit scary, and that care needs to be taken around
clinical governance and data governance.

~~~
brudgers
There's peer to peer to support within a clinical model and peer to peer to
support absent one. The cartoons in the article illustrate the breadth of
possibility within the latter.

